# Bunter Kalmus wohin damit?



## Kimba95 (2. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,
habe mir heute 3 bunte __ Kalmus (Acorus calamus 'Variegatus') gekauft. Müssen die nun *in *den Teich oder kann man sie auch in den Garten in ganz normale Gartenerde setzten (da sollten sie eigentlich hin). Unsere Gartenerde ist eher sandig und wasserdurchlässig, also nicht lehmig.
Und wie sieht es aus mit Segge, mag die sandigen Boden?


----------



## Annett (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Bunter  Kalmus wohin damit?*

Moin,

bunter Kalmus 





> (Acorus calamus "Variegatus"): Pflanzenhöhe 50 – 70 cm, Blütenfarbe gelbgrün, Blütezeit Juni - Juli, Lichtverhältnis sonnig - halbschattig, Wassertiefe 10 – 40 cm, ...
> Ist der Standort nicht sonnig genug, kann die Streifung verblassen.


Geklaut bei - defekter Link entfernt -.  

[DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/glossary.php?do=viewglossary&term=711"]Hier gibts den Eintrag aus unserer Datenbank[/DLMURL] - leider noch ohne Bild.
Meiner steht sonnig bei -10-15cm direkt am Filterauslauf. Allerdings wächst er nicht sooo berauschend. Hat aber nix zu sagen, da öfters bei mir so.

__ Seggen sind ein weites Feld. Versuchs mal bei Werner mit der Suchfunktion - gibt x Arten mit etwas unters. Ansprüchen.
Meine Seggen stehen alle bei 0- +10cm im feuchten Sand. Sie versamen sich wie dumm, wenn man nicht aufpasst.


----------



## Kimba95 (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Bunter  Kalmus wohin damit?*

Hallo,
sollte ich den Kalmus lieber in Kübeln in den Garten setzen, wegen der Ausläufer?
Und wie ist das mit __ Pampasgras und Lampenputzergras, breiten die sich  unterirdisch aus? Habe sie erst mal ohne Kübel gepflanzt.


----------



## Silke (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Bunter  Kalmus wohin damit?*

Hallo,
brauchst du nicht in einen Kübel Pflanzen.
__ Pampasgras und Lampenputzergras kannst du ganz normal pflanzen. Sie wachsen horstig.


----------

